# Tomcat 7 und SSL



## Masterpurzel (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum!

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe mir per OpenSSL ein Key und ein Zertifikat mit 



> genrsa –des3 –out tomcatkey.pem 2048
> req –new –x509 –key tomcatkey.pem –out tomcatcert.pem –days 1095



erstellt.

Habe die beiden Files auch in den Tomcat eingetragen, wie folgt:


> <!-- Define a SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8443 -->
> <Connector port="443" maxHttpHeaderSize="8192"
> maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"
> enableLookups="false" disableUploadTimeout="true"
> ...



Ich kann zwar Tomcat mit der URL 





> http://meine-url.ex:443


 aufrufen, aber bei 





> https://meine-url.ex


 kommt immer ein Fehler (Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Adresse https://192.168.0.3/ ist zurzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte überprüfen Sie die korrekte Schreibweise der Webadresse (URL) und versuchen Sie dann die Seite neu zu laden.

Sichere Verbindung: Schwerer Fehler (552)

https://192.168.0.3/

Opera konnte keine Verbindung zum Server herstellen. Der Server könnte das nicht unterstützte SSL 2 Protokoll benutzen, welches als nicht sicher genug für eine sichere Kommunikation gilt. Der Besitzer der Site sollte auf TLS 1.0 oder neuer umstellen.), im Log habe ich nichts finden können, ausser 



> INFO: Deploying web application directory test
> 16.11.2010 18:15:18 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
> INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-80
> 16.11.2010 18:15:18 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
> ...



Ich hoffe Ihr könnte mir helfen!

Lg Masterpurzel


----------



## Masterpurzel (21. November 2010)

Ich verzweifle hier noch, kann mir denn wirklich niemand helfen?


----------

